# AC-15 or AC-30?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

*Moved from the EV Wiki...* 


> I was looking at Thunderstruck Motors and was thinking about two kits they have available. The AC-15 is 46 peak hp and 105 lb ft of torque. Other than the fact that the 15 is a 6.7 incher and the 30 is an 8 I can find no reason to pay the extra 700 dollars for the 30. Even the 31 would make the price difference 1100 dollars and only be an increase of 7 hp and 10 lb ft.
> 
> Please tell me if there is something I am missing here. Is there a benefit I am not seeing in the more expensive setup?
> 
> ...



why is this in the wiki?

Also, what is this motor going into, that'd help alot!

Also, I don't think the numbers from the thunderstruck and electricmotorsport are anywhere near realistic.... even hiperformancegolfcar (the maker of the motor) told me that.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry, didn't know how to put it in the right spot it kept picking the wiki. The combo would be going into an electric motorcycle. Probably a 250 ninja or lifan 200.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

for a motorcycle, an AC15 should fit, but I seriously doubt the 8" motor would fit... and would be pretty heavy and quite a bit of overkill for a 250cc motorcycle. I fit in a 6.7" in a 750CC size bike and its tight, you might evenhave problems with the 6.7" in a 250cc bike.

You should mock one up that has the dimensions of the AC15 and the AC30 and see if the 8" would even fit! remember, you need lots of room for batteries.


----------

